# DOXA SUB1200T NUMA Edition shipping update



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

We are happy to announce that the first batch of 10 NUMA watches has shipped yesterday, So it is only a matter of 3-4 days until all watches are out on their way to those who have been patient since the announcement of the model.

Thank you so much for your trust in DOXA, this model is probably the most limited, valuable and exciting DOXA has ever introduced since the DOXA SUB was introduced in 1967.

DOXA watches Inc.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

This is a long-awaited announcement. I am sure there will be some *VERY* happy people that read this statement. I can't wait for some "live" pictures to start appearing on the forum :-!


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi:

Forgive my bad English, I speak through a translator online.

Just arrived, the picture is not good but the Sub 1200T NUMA is beautiful:



I am very happy with my number 28, the lume is blue |>

Doxa Thanks


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

damn! I wanted #28!


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice! Loving the color! More more!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats to our first 10 lucky recievers.

Athen, thanks of taking the time to post your photo. For us, to get to see the watch as a complete unit, it's a pleasure.

I expect there will be those, that wanted this or that to be a different color, but WOW it's a very classy piece.

A believe the TQ shade is very nice, and I as a fan of all things TQ, believe it was a good choice. The Logo is just Killer in it's detail.

I must agree with DOXA's post, this watch will be true collector's item. 

"For Me", I put it near the same level of desireability of the 1st AquaLung Logo pieces.

Lastly, since Athen got #28 as one of the first 10, it's appearent they are just grabbing case backs, assembling and then shooting them out.

I got the last order, but doubt I'll get #50, but that's ok too.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Best Doxa ever.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

I've made no secret of my preference for vintage Doxas over the current company's offerings, but this one really has my heart racing and my blood pumping -- the color of the dial, the detail of the logo, and the matching shade of blue on the bezel all work brilliantly together, IMO. I daresay that I'm sorry I didn't put my name down for one.

Yes, it's been a long haul for those hearty souls who didn't abandon hope after the umpteenth delay was announced, and judging from the finished product, I'd say that all the hair-pulling and kvetching was worth it.

Regards,
Adam

PS - Kev, I can't wait to see pics of yours!


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I jumped ship and traded my order for a Searambler because I decided the NUMA logo wasn't for me, but wow that looks great. If the 1000 or 1200 were ever made available in turquoise I'd buy one that day.


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks great!
Can't wait for mine to arrive.

Steve


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> it is only a matter of 3-4 days until all watches are out on their way *to those who have been patient *since the announcement of the model.


So how long for the impatient ones??:-d

Just kidding around.... it looks great....thank you for posting Athen.....it's been hard keeping the faith.....but now we are down to the short strokes I feel the excitement level rising again


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

*You never know ...*

there was a lot of fuss about the 4000. The NUMA kind of got lost in the shuffle. I thought the 4000 would be a great new model. The NUMA just a rehash of an old model in a funny color. Plus I normally get tired of blue dials quickly. Well I was very wrong. The NUMA is killer. The 4000 is too big for me. So now I look at the pictures and drool. I hope to have one sooner rather than later.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: You never know ...*

Athen, thanks so much for posting the pic of your new beauty, and congratulations!

For the rest who've ordered, I look forward to LOTS of great pics of this wonderful watch (that so many of us who didn't are now wishing we'd ordered ;-)).

Congrats to the few who got in on this, truly a remarkable and important watch in the history of DOXA!


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: You never know ...*

fedex deliver tomorrow.....that looks great tho!!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: You never know ...*

Congrats to the guys getting the NUMA watch. A classic and certainly the first real world pic makes it a real attention grabber. Health to enjoy.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: You never know ...*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I just got my shipment info from DOXA. I should have this watch in my grubby hands tomorrow!! I'm drooling with excitement!


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: You never know ...*



CityMorgue said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I just got my shipment info from DOXA. I should have this watch in my grubby hands tomorrow!! I'm drooling with excitement!


+1.

Congrats man. Tomorrow is the day for me too. |>

Kev.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: You never know ...*

got my email too...says I will receive lucky #13!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Where are these shipped from, 1 day to Canada sounds might ambitious.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

We ship from the factory in Switzerland, not uncommon to have them reach the East Coast in 24 hours

Cheers,

Andy 
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

Got a notice from Fed-ex. #15 is on the way


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: You never know ...*



mtltdi said:


> got my email too...says I will receive lucky #13!


I have to wait until I get mine to see what number I am . Oh well.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got #25 incoming. Check your shipping notification. It might be there.

Gotta be between 1-50! LOL.

Kev.


----------



## whitecopper (Nov 13, 2008)

FINALLY!!!, but I'd rather have it late and RIGHT, than early and WRONG. Just rec'd my FedEx notice of delivery today as well. My #3 will be next to my other much cherished DOXA's...

Thank you, DOXA


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone else fired up about the blue lume on the NUMA?

The bright green lume on my 750 Pro is fantastic. I can't wait to see the blue lume on the NUMA Pro!










Kev.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy to say that I got my delivery notice today also. It should be here tomorrow by 10:30 !

SWEET

Not sure where you guys found your serial number, can one of you enlighten me ?


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

My shipping notice reads: "Your "Order completion for a DOXA SUB 1200T NUMA Edition limited to 50 pieces " Serial No. 25 has shipped today to this address:..."

No matter. . . Tomorrow you will only need slip it off your wrist and flip it over to see your xx/50. Congrats!

Kev.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

The blue looks really good, and the 1200 case is awesome. I hope to see some lucky wrist shots tomorrow, hint hint...


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I received the shipping notice today! Ohhhhh boy! 

Ready for the really weird part? I have all five of the Clive Cussler Collectors Society limited edition prints, matted and framed, and displayed in our computer den on the walls (all original artwork by Frank Bolle, including scenes from Sahara, Iceberg, Cyclops, Shockwave, and the cover art by Jim Sharpe for Cussler's first published Dirk Pitt Adventure The Mediterranean Caper.

All of the prints are number 34/50.

My NUMA SUB 1200T Professional's serial number is 34/50!!!

Way too cool!!!

Looks like the watch will arrive in time for me to wear it on vacation. We're visiting the CSS Hunley at its museum in Charleston, SC in a little over a week!

-Steve


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

that is quite freaky Steve, have a great holiday and hope to see some wrist shots up here soon.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Steve, 
Must say that is way too cool, way too freaky and I suggest you play the lottery this weekend. 

Maybe play the numbers 3450....

CONGRATS !


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, that Numa looks nice!
Good things for those who waited.

I hope to see more and please somebody get a lume shot up.|>

Nice to see this one living up to all expectations.|>

Super happy for those who stuck it out.
Cheers.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Steve Tracy said:


> I received the shipping notice today! Ohhhhh boy!
> 
> Ready for the really weird part? I have all five of the Clive Cussler Collectors Society limited edition prints, matted and framed, and displayed in our computer den on the walls (all original artwork by Frank Bolle, including scenes from Sahara, Iceberg, Cyclops, Shockwave, and the cover art by Jim Sharpe for Cussler's first published Dirk Pitt Adventure The Mediterranean Caper.
> 
> ...


 Wow, that's a fantastic coincidence! Enjoy the watch, and please put up some pics (I have a feeling the waters here on the DOXA Forum will be brimming with turquoise blue tomorrow!). And enjoy the Hunley, I'd love to go see it myself sometime too.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

NUMA #5 Should be arriving shortly. Am very stoked.


----------



## monco (Dec 9, 2009)

Numa # 42 !! Eta,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,very soooooon !!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Bummer, mine will not be here til Friday....


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

roadshadowww said:


> Bummer, mine will not be here til Friday....


+1.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

me too, but better as I have to explain why I ordered it prior to it getting here.


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

i can't find my camera.....but i'm looking at #50 and its superb. blue lume? its not dark enough for me to tell yet (and the wife just told me to get out of the cupboard under the stairs)


----------



## #six (Jul 14, 2011)

I suppose it's time to join up now I have a new Doxa shipping notification - can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

#six said:


> I suppose it's time to join up now I have a new Doxa shipping notification - can't wait to get my hands on it!


Welcome to the forum and congrats on your NUMA Pro!

Kev.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats everybody! The blue looks fantastic from the pics!

Wish I had gotten one! 

Deacon


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Kev said:


> Anyone else fired up about the blue lume on the NUMA?
> 
> The bright green lume on my 750 Pro is fantastic. I can't wait to see the blue lume on the NUMA Pro!
> 
> ...


The lume is blue:


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

#26 is headed to the Ozarks.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

athen said:


> The lume is blue:


INCREDIBLE! BRAVO!

Thanks so much for the photo. Would love to see more if you have any.

Kev.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

i got the email too. but when i try to track it at dhl or fedex, it won't work. it hasn't been able to track since yesterday. anyhow, because i optd to have it shipped to my NY address, i won't be going to get it till next week...but #46 is coming my way...


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

So mine is in transit from Paris as we speak. Looking forward to seeing it, and the blue lume looks great, thanks for posting that pic.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Got the recorded phone message from FedEx that the delivery should be here tomorrow before 10:30 am. Unfortunately I have to go to court. It should be a short call and I will zip home. My wife will cover the front door in case the big white truck pulls up before I get back home! Oh boy!

So far, Vienna, Paris, Newark!


----------



## cougar19 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got #16 enroute. Unfortunately it's headed to a friends house in San Antonio while I spend the next six weeks in Kandahar. Hope she doesn't become too attached to it!


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Kev said:


> INCREDIBLE! BRAVO!
> 
> Thanks so much for the photo. Would love to see more if you have any.
> 
> Kev.


I am a bad photographer:


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! I have a feeling that this is one that is going to look radically different depending on the camera, lighting, etc.. Mine should be here this morning, but I won't see it until tonight.


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

RALaustin said:


> Thanks for the pics! I have a feeling that this is one that is going to look radically different depending on the camera, lighting, etc.. Mine should be here this morning, but I won't see it until tonight.


Exactly, the color of the dial changes depending on the light.

I hope you all get your unit soon.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Athen, your pics are getting better and better. Is it sitting on the box that it came in?

Mine left Newark at 7:08 this morning....


----------



## Wes1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sweeeet! Didn't really read the email fully. Just re-read and saw I have serial #10 and it should arrive today. Too bad I'm out of the country and will have to wait a week to get slobber all over it. Thanks Athen for the tease! Now the really big debate of wether or not to change out my daily driver that I haven't taken it off in over 3 years (orange OMEGA seamaster chronometer, 2218.50.00) with such a beautiful limited piece. I just don't buy things to look at occasionally in a box...but having a #10 of 50 production is already causing me anguish!


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Stuck in Memphis since 8:17am.:roll:

The question is, do I keep it and get my dad something else. :think:


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Great thread guys, keep the good news (and pics!) coming :-!.

Hmm, I wonder if Clive has _his _yet, or if DOXA is planning some type of presentation?


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Was hoping for delivery today as indicated in the shipping notice *But*, FEDEX called and said they are missing some paperwork to be able to clear the watch.

I gave them Andy's number and e-mail to help them along.

During the conversation about my delivery, the lady said there are 11 or so others, between her and another agent, that are headed In-Bound and need the info.

Looks like now a Saturday delivery, not today Friday, as I was looking for....

I'm headed out tomorrow AM to begin my I.D.C. Staff Instructor, I was hoping to be wearing the NUMA TQ for it...... ?


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mtltdi and Roadshadowww: I am in the same situation. Mine is sitting in Newark pending clearance, though Fedex's phone call yesterday and their tracking website claimed delivery today. However, the Fedex truck just pulled up to deliver a package to my next door neighbor ( I am in White Plains, NY) and I asked the driver about my package. He said he does not have it and he is the only driver delivering in my area. Best case scenario is delivery on Monday, according to the driver! Ugh!
Roadshadowww: Did Fedex specifically say they will deliver tomorrow?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Arrrgh! I received a phone call yesterday (Thursday) from FedEx (a recording) that said the watch would be delivered by 10:30 am today (Friday). When my SUB 1200T DWL was delivered in 2010, this system was dead on correct and the FedEx truck pulled up to my house around 10:15 am.

I hurried home today and have been sitting around the house waiting for the truck. Now I checked online and it seems mine is one of those mentioned by roadshadowww above. It seems like maybe it didn't leave Newark.

I cancelled three things I had planned for today so I could be home to receive the watch. Now I have to decide if I trust FedEx's online status and go watch our daughter's softball games instead of sitting around the house.

Of course, Murphy's Law would rear it's ugly head and the FedEx truck would come by with the watch while I was gone!


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

roadshadowww said:


> Was hoping for delivery today as indicated in the shipping notice *But*, FEDEX called and said they are missing some paperwork to be able to clear the watch.
> 
> I gave them Andy's number and e-mail to help them along.
> 
> ...


Should be all cleared up now, have received several calls from FedEx and cleared it all up:-!

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Clearance delay in Mirabel, Quebec. Andy, work your magic. 

Monday is fine for me though. I'll print Athen's watch picture and tape it on my wrist. haha


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Never got a call from Fed Ex, but my tracking says it went through Newark this morning and has been sitting in Memphis since about 9 am Central this morning. Still needs to hope on a plane to Texas, but hopefully that means tomorrow.


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't think Fedex delivers on Saturday unless instructed specifically by the sender!


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

Andy - would be nice to hear what Mr Cussler thought of #01 if you have anything to share? Thanks!


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

One more picture:



Great job Doxa, thank you very much for all your equipment.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

athen said:


> One more picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Doxa, thank you very much for all your equipment.


What a glorious photograph!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Athen, 
Now you're really pissing Me OFF !!!!!

Not really, I'm just jealous, MINE along with a few others ....... Are sitting in Memphis, TN.......

at least that's what the tracking says.......

So close, yet so far away...... let's see, I could drive to Memphis over-night...... nah, it'd probably fly over my head going southeast as I'm driving northwest.....

*Anyway, I'm having fun reading everyone else's posts... and looking at YOUR photos ....... LOL*


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

roadshadowww said:


> Athen,
> Now you're really pissing Me OFF !!!!!
> 
> Not really, I'm just jealous, MINE along with a few others ....... is sitting in Memphis, TN.......
> ...


Sure it has very soon, I look forward to the pictures of you all.

Greetings from Madrid.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Mine appears to have been sitting on the tarmac at Newark Airport for the last 12+ hrs.
A call to a Fed Ex rep who states " it has not yet cleared customs" yet the Fed Ex website clearly states that 
the shipment cleared customs at 7:15 Am. Rep cannot answer this and will have a "Supervisor" call me... That was 5 hrs ago! 
I am not encouraged.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

better update your sig Roadshadowww


----------



## whitecopper (Nov 13, 2008)

roadshadowww said:


> Athen,
> Now you're really pissing Me OFF !!!!!
> 
> Not really, I'm just jealous, MINE along with a few others ....... is sitting in Memphis, TN.......
> ...


At least you have a tracking # that's showing information. My tracking # is not even showing as in their (FedEx) system...ARGHHH!!! Another delay!!!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

MTLTDI: 

My Sig is now up-dated !!!!

Regards !


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not even going to lie. I want to like kick a... It seems that everything that can go wrong HAS gone wrong with this watch... And of course right when I think I'll have it, there's an issue with shipping.    .

This has been one helluva roller coaster ride since this watch was first announced.


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi Andy,

can you check the tracking # you provided to me in the email and if it is correct? i've been checking for 2 days and it says nothing found. thanks.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

doughboyr6 said:


> hi Andy,
> 
> can you check the tracking # you provided to me in the email and if it is correct? i've been checking for 2 days and it says nothing found. thanks.


You don't have a 12 digit #? Mine starts with 4949XXXXXXXX


----------



## WORKSIMON (Nov 13, 2007)

athen said:


> One more picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Doxa, thank you very much for all your equipment.


That looks superb, excellent picture.

One question though, is the dial matt with a grain or shiny ?


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am in the same boat! No update for the past 24 hours on fedex.com! Just sitting in Newark. I presume, it now goes to TN before turning back to NY. Silly really.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, so I just called FedEx, and I'm am SERIOUSLY PISSED OFF!!! As much as I love DOXA, I am pissed that they completely dropped the ball on the shipment, and now I have to wait until Monday.... DOXA never authorized a saturday shipment so pretty much me along with all those others waiting won't see it until monday...


----------



## doughboyr6 (Oct 13, 2008)

mtltdi said:


> You don't have a 12 digit #? Mine starts with 4949XXXXXXXX


i just checked my email and it does start with 4949 and 12 digits in ttl.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I have no idea what the Saturday option would have costed, but considering most of these were supposed to arrive at their destinations Thursday I would not fault Doxa for not selecting the option.

They've been shipping watches for a long time so the paperwork should not have been an issue that's for sure.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Jul 15, 2011 7:26 AM
International shipment release

NEWARK, NJ​
Still in Newark purgatory. Now my wife is not allowed to leave the house on Monday until the NUMA SUB arrives....

(Patience is a virtue. Patience is a virtue. Patience is a virtue. I just keep repeating this phrase.)


----------



## johnk317 (Sep 8, 2006)

Definitely a Fedex screw-up and not Doxa's fault. I was just hoping for people living close to Newark (e.g. NYC, Long Island, etc.) that Fedex would do the right thing and deliver today (Saturday) as it was their phone call on Thursday that resulted in a lot of us staying home yesterday (including me)!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

johnk317 said:


> Definitely a Fedex screw-up and not Doxa's fault. I was just hoping for people living close to Newark (e.g. NYC, Long Island, etc.) that Fedex would do the right thing and deliver today (Saturday) as it was their phone call on Thursday that resulted in a lot of us staying home yesterday (including me)!


 After specifically being told by FED EX 1 800 Help that my package was at the Ronkonkoma Fed Ex Station on Long Island I went there this morning and NOPE!!!!! The package
did not get on the truck yesterday even though it cleared customs at 7:15 AM, nor did the package make it unto a truck this AM either and the best a Fed Ex supervisor
can tell me is, "WE don't know why it didn't make it onto a truck" but maybe by Monday. Doxa sure ain't getting the 2 day shipping we all have dearly paid for and
Fed Ex's lassie fare attitude is just maddening. Thank you rant (mostly) over
Geoffrey


----------



## cougar19 (Apr 5, 2010)

You all sound like a bunch of whiny kids. I won't see mine until the end of August and you can't wait three more days. Get a life!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Not that I can't wait but
I don't like being lied to and I don't
appreciate wild goose chases. Not blaming Doxa here but FED Ex SSSSSucks!


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

cougar19 said:


> You all sound like a bunch of whiny kids. I won't see mine until the end of August and you can't wait three more days. Get a life!


Sheesh....I didn't even get into the pre orders so I will never get mine


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

Now I'm in Vero Beach for the IDC for a week, til next Saturday. 

It should get to my house on Monday, as the Fedex tracking says it's in Jacksonville yesterday.

I been talking to the wife about this thing for over 6 months now and she'll see it before I do......... LOL

Oh Well !


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Axelay2003 said:


> Sheesh....I didn't even get into the pre orders so I will never get mine


I think we've determined that you are interested, I'm sure at least 1/50 will not like the watch and flip it. Don't think it will be me though.


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, my wife just confirmed that Fed Ex just delivered the NUMA to my house. Of course, I just got to work so it will be tonight until I see it and am able to take my typically poor pics.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Ditto!
Package arrived and was signed for at 9:15 AM. Still want to know what the shipping delay was
but never mind Doxa Numa #5 is at the house and will be unveiled when I get home...can't wait.
Wooo-hoo!
G


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

It is finally here. . . but after a year wait, I feel it deserves a bit more ceremony than an office opening. So, I'll set it aside until tonight, get together with a few friends, open some wine, and enjoy. Congrats to all you other NUMA owners, it has been a long road.










Kev.


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't have the self-control that Kev has...
































































Thanks Doxa!

Jeremy


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

JBernstein said:


> I don't have the self-control that Kev has...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huzzah for the impatient! That beats a bunch of FedEx updates by a mile. I was one of the original 50 but dropped in favor of a Searambler because I didn't connect with the NUMA association (this is obviously a bad thing for me). I said it before in this thread and now I'll say it again: when/if they release a 1000 or 1200 in that color I'll buy one that day.

In the meantime, I hope all of you are able to take delivery of your utterly unique watches over the next few days. What a cool and laid back color! It's like having a small lagoon on your wrists (or at least the reminder of one - whiich may actually be better and in any case is certainly more practical)!

Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!


----------



## athen (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations, enjoy very limited edition.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Fedex package missed the truck this morning :roll:, so I picked it up at the distribution center. It looks GREAT!

Thanks Andy and everyone at Doxa. The grand unveiling of #13 will take place on Aug 5th.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Kev said:


> It is finally here. . . but after a year wait, I feel it deserves a bit more ceremony than an office opening. So, I'll set it aside until tonight, get together with a few friends, open some wine, and enjoy. Congrats to all you other NUMA owners, it has been a long road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be toasting the arrival and unboxing of your NUMA with a decent Argentinian Malbec here on the East Coast, Kev!









Congrats!

Regards,
Adam

PS - Doxa really nailed it with this one. Wow.


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the post Adam. Tonight will be great. I try to take some pics and post them under the other 'unboxng the NUMA' thread.

Kev.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking forward to your pics Kev, have a good unboxing ceremony!


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

*Heys Guys !*

*Number #7 here !*

*How about a list of # Numbers and the owners...... ?*


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

i'm down for that, want to start a new thread?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Geez, Doxa really nailed this NUMA watch! As a big time Cussler fan, this is just the ultimate! #34/50 arrived (finally) safely today. I couldn't take as many pics as I wanted to because the sun was going down by the time I got home from work. Here's a quick pic to add to this thread. I'll add a new post with more....


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

OK guys, it doesn't happen very often but I'm officially jealous. I've been a Cussler fan for many years
and finally got myself a 600T Pro earlier this year and I love it but it's a real bummer that I wasn't
aware of the forum in october (?) last year when preorders began on the NUMA. It's _really_ beautiful.

To all owners; huge congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Congratulations to all of the owner's of this watch. It is an interesting piece. I wasn't sure how the blue would look but it is pretty neat. Enjoy.

Wayne


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Doxa shipped #2 last Tuesday and it arrived to my home in Colorado by lunchtime the next day. I was blown away by the speed of delivery and stunning beauty of the dial. Well done Doxa...well worth the wait!


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Doxa shipped #2 last Tuesday and it arrived to my home in Colorado by lunchtime the next day. I was blown away by the speed of delivery and stunning beauty of the dial. Well done Doxa...well worth the wait!


So Cussler didn't get number one OR number two!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

would this brilliant watch have come about without this forum? If not, I think forum members did brilliantly :-!.

ok a tip of the hat to Doxa too.


----------



## Rick Iverson (Oct 26, 2009)

I paid my balance on 18 Jul 11, and received #40/50 on 20 Jul 11 at 1200 hrs precisely.


----------



## only1brittie (Nov 2, 2008)

Greetings and salutations!!! Seems I missed the boat on this one... Wasn't checking the forum while deployed! Is there any way I can get one that may have been forsaken? I'm heartbroken... It's my favorite color!!! Please let me know....

All the best, and most wonderful wishes,

Brittie


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

only1brittie said:


> Greetings and salutations!!! Seems I missed the boat on this one... Wasn't checking the forum while deployed! Is there any way I can get one that may have been forsaken? I'm heartbroken... It's my favorite color!!! Please let me know....
> 
> All the best, and most wonderful wishes,
> 
> Brittie


Brittie, glad to see you here! Sorry, but they sold all of these. The thing is, with a new release, there are always a number (in this case possibly small) who for whatever reason (didn't like it, over spent, craving the next newest release etc., etc.) who do flip them. They will most certainly be available on the "second hand" market from time to time. Diligence will be required in the search, as they'll be snapped up quickly. But if you really put in the effort, you'll find one!

Keep an eye on the Sales Corner, as these were primarily sold to Forum Members, that's the most likely place to find one.


----------

